# ~Smoking may cause hallucinations~



## Clilly88 (Mar 4, 2009)

-CLilly


----------



## Clilly88 (Mar 10, 2009)

Has no1 done any smoke photography before?


----------



## Daki_One (Mar 23, 2009)

Clilly88 said:


> Has no1 done any smoke photography before?



i never have but looking at your photos makes me want to try


----------



## polymoog (Mar 26, 2009)

Those are really nice pics


----------



## rufus5150 (Mar 26, 2009)

We have an assignment thread on it here: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/.../155081-09-assigment-photographing-smoke.html

Nice work, btw.


----------



## Lyncca (May 11, 2009)

Hey, I just wanted to say that these look great.  They inspired me to give it a whirl and I had a ball.  Mine are up in the General gallery right now


----------



## jvw2941 (May 17, 2009)

number 2 is so cool how did you do it?


----------

